# Start of my voodoo / swamp decorations



## Sublime Nightmare

My old Gemmy cauldron-stirring witch that I re-painted and added a dredlock wig. Now I need to redress her into a voodoo queen costume.








This alligator will be on a pull cord that we will scare the kids coming up the sidewalk. He's going to be hiding behind the cattails. 








I'm going to have a voodoo lounge for the adults to grab a beverage.








These are 1st place trophies I made for the costume contest. One is for the adult winner and the other is for the child winner. I still have to put the label on the front.








My husband bought me this scarecrow at Spirit yesterday. At the entrance of our haunt, we'll be having a cornfield before getting to the "swamp" so he'll fit right in!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I hope you have alot of fun decorating for your party! i hope to do this theme next year. I love your alligator where did you get him?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got him off of Ebay. He's very lightweight foam and if I could afford another jumping spider, I would rather attach him to that mechanism so he would jump out from the cattails. I can't wait to set my haunted swamp trail up! It's for a large party for my kid's friends and their families we've held for the past 4 years. It ends up being about 80 people altogether. This year, I'm enlisting help from a couple of teenagers to run the games for me.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That sounds like alot of fun! Ive bee wanting to do this theme since i first seen Huanted Tiki Islands blog spot. I cant wait. Cant wait to see more of your props.


----------



## foggyfathoms

THIS SOUNDS AWESOME.I LOVE THE HARVESTER PROP.i seen it on youtube.cant wait for the pics!


----------



## vampyrespro

I love what you did with the Gemmy witch, that's a killer paintjob! That and the wig make her a totally different prop!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Yeah she did turn out pretty good. Can't wait to see what she looks like in a voodoo priestess costume and some bone jewelry. I'll keep posting as I take pictures. I have lots more coming!


----------



## Nikita

This already freaks me out XD Have a serious issue with voodoo. hahaha.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My voodoo potion bottles and little voodoo thingies to hang around the porch








Decayed alligator eggs.


----------



## witchy poo

All I can say is WOW, love the witch with the new face and the wig. Have you ever seen the movie skeleton key? That movie is what came to mind looking at your photos.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks and yes, I've seen Skeleton Key. It's my favorite movie. I made an album in my profile and have pretty much the same pictures in it, but will keep posting here as I make more stuff and ultimately, from the big night.


----------



## offmymeds

WOW! Everything looks great! Love it. This is one theme I really want to do.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok, so here's a few voodoo dolls I made. I'm not sure I like the skull on the one, I think I like them with no head. Any feedback???








and I used an prop idea from another forum member (can't remember who or I would give credit) to make my path markers:


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh and I forgot my "windchimes." My husband is a deer hunter, so he gave me a deer jaw bone and pieces of ribs to use.








I'm hoping that's ok. Do y'all think it's creepy enough?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I like the voodoo doll with the skull and the pathway markers are really cool.


----------



## savagehaunter

Very nice props. Where did you get that aligator?


----------



## Paint It Black

A great theme, and everything looks really spooky. the aligator will be startling, and the bone windchime is definately creepy.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got the alligator off ebay. We're also working a swampy woods monster. He's starting to look cool and I can't wait to post his picture but my husband won't let me tip it's completed.


----------



## savagehaunter

We had plans of doing a voodoo swamp this year, but things changed and we are moving in the first part of October so Haunting has been on the back burner. we still want to do a scaled back plan if posible. The Skeleton Key is one of my favorite movies and gives great inspiration.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well, my dad is from Louisiana and his dad was Cajun. I spend about every summer in Monroe and Shreveport as a child so I have a connection with this theme. I've been wanting to do for a long time and finally getting the time to make the things I need.


----------



## offmymeds

Love your stuff. The little voodoo guys are great. Love, love the path markers and the windchime is perfect!!! I love that jaw bone, it's very creepy!! can't wait to to see your swamp creature.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

As promised, I'm adding some more pics while we're preparing for our party. This is the cover for our DVD invitation. 








New version of my voodoo dolls:








Our swamp woods monster in the day time:








Another daytime shot:








And finally, a nighttime shot:


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I like these, too. I think I'll grab some of my decorative stones from outside and make them as table scatters maybe? What else could I do with them? 








Here's some other Loa symbols I'm going to paint on the rocks:


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your swamp monster looks great!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Out of curiousity, did you look up your veve by meaning, or just image search? 

I'm seeing Legba and Ayizan there, but there's a few I can't place. Love to know your source. 

Loving the look. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

When I get the chance I will get that website for you. It's a place in New Orleans that sells all things voodoo and does a tour. It's an extremely informative site and the owners are voodoo practitioners. Pretty cool. My cousin lives in Monroe and made the trip several times. She recommended I use them as a reference. But if you're talking about the symbols on those stones, that's just an image I found when googling. I thought it was a neat idea but using real veve.


----------



## WhimsyWitch

I absolutely love this theme. I can't wait to see more photos. Great job so far!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

A couple more pics as we progress. 

1st up is the staff for our swamp woods creature. One with the light off and the next with light on. I didn't take a pic of the whole staff because it's just a stick. It's supposed to be a spirit trapped inside the ball.















Next is our haunted voodoo tree. I don't know how well you can see it. There's 2 bone wind chimes hanging in it along with a skull. It's going to need some kind of uplighting the night of the party.







So the tree actually freaked our mailman out the other day. He said, "I hope you're getting ready for Halloween a little early!" You shoulda seen the look on his face! lol


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Here's my prizes for the costume contest.









2nd and 3rd place ribbons


----------



## Saki.Girl

love this all great idea


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful idea would love to see the final pic once you get it all together


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Sublime I absolutely love your spirit ball!!


----------



## bettyboop

Great job on everything. Can't wait to see pics from your party.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok here's more pics, but they're during the daytime. I'll put nighttime ones up Sunday. Our party is Saturday! I'm so not ready!!!

Here's the "swamp" my husband put together with his extra large snake! 








This is with the alligator in the water








This is a view with the spanish moss along the front porch


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I know the white plastic doesn't look all that great, but we had white readily available and you wouldn't see the green swamp water with black. Hopefully at night, it won't be too noticeable.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Sorry about the back to back posts, but have a few more pics to add. 

This is going to be where the buffet is. Does it look swampy? Just ignore my stepstool! 















Now, how do I light this?


----------



## Xane

Maybe you can put some black plastic or weed cloth over the edges so that the bottom of the pond is still white but the plastic stands out a bit less. Maybe some snakes coming down the poles, more foliage, a few giant mosquitos, someone in a Swamp Thing costume, low lying fog...


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, this is really looking great, i love the spanish moss and the swamp!


----------



## Saki.Girl

This looks amazing great job


----------



## pumpkinpie

I was going to do scary tales next year (or zombies)....after seeing how well this is coming together I'm inclined to do a zombie swamp theme. I love the creepy distressed feel you have achieved, think the abandoned look would work well with the zombie theme,hmmmm (and my hubby said 3 months before I start planning 2013....silly boy,lol)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WOW you guys did amazing !!! i love the gators


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

pumpkinpie said:


> I was going to do scary tales next year (or zombies)....after seeing how well this is coming together I'm inclined to do a zombie swamp theme. I love the creepy distressed feel you have achieved, think the abandoned look would work well with the zombie theme,hmmmm (and my hubby said 3 months before I start planning 2013....silly boy,lol)


Well zombies and voodoo go hand in hand and the swamp fits in well, too. It's definitely a fun theme!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Sublime your swamp looks awesome! I love the Spanish moss.


----------



## creeperguardian

how did you do the water?\


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your husband did a terrific job on the swamp! I also love the overall swamp feeling you are creating. I'm definitely going to keep checking back in on your thread.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks, Spookie. And Creeper, all the did was lay out the 2x4's up on their side and lay the plastic down over them. Then he just folded the plastic over the boards and tucked it under so the boards hold the plastic in place and then nailed together. Our budget is very tight this year, so we used what we had laying around. We wanted black plastic, but 1. it wouldn't show the green water and 2. we just don't have the money this year to go buy it. Oh, and the green water is just using food coloring.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sublime Nightmare said:


> A couple more pics as we progress.
> 
> 1st up is the staff for our swamp woods creature. One with the light off and the next with light on. I didn't take a pic of the whole staff because it's just a stick. It's supposed to be a spirit trapped inside the ball.
> View attachment 133102
> 
> View attachment 133103
> 
> 
> Next is our haunted voodoo tree. I don't know how well you can see it. There's 2 bone wind chimes hanging in it along with a skull. It's going to need some kind of uplighting the night of the party.
> View attachment 133104
> 
> So the tree actually freaked our mailman out the other day. He said, "I hope you're getting ready for Halloween a little early!" You shoulda seen the look on his face! lol


i love the staff so cool


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Are there any final haunt pics? This theme looks amazing


----------



## JustWhisper

Everything looks great. The witch, the monster, the pond, and the little touches you added. I am doing a New Orleans/bayou/swamp theme next year and when I came across your thread I got really excited as I need so many ideas. I hope you don't mind if I borrow some of yours. Your voodoo dolls are also great.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks. Pirate, the final party epics are under my other thread called "our swamp party pics " and some are in my album.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Just whisper...no I don't mind you using my ideas since a lot of my ideas were borrowed from this site anyway.


----------



## spookyone

Oh wow every thing you done was awsome I would of love to be able to seen it in person keep up the fangtastic work!!!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Your Cajun theme is uber cool. You need some of those giant mosquitoes. Perhaps add some shrunken heads and tiki torches. 

Keep up the good work. It's unique too. Not too many haunters do a Cajun theme...


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well my grandfather was cajun so it was only a matter of time before I went to my roots for inspiration. I did have shrunken heads. They were hanging from the porch ceiling fans.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I liked your ideas so much that I subscribed to it several months ago for later use and inspiration!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thank you halloweenlady. That's very flattering.


----------



## kab

I absolutely love all of your ideas!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thank you. It was a fun theme.


----------



## Bethany

Looks great! Have to keep up on your stuff!!


----------



## Leeloo

Great job!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks! It was a really cool theme and everyone loved it so much, I might actually have to repeat a theme which I've never done before. If anyone has any more great voodoo ideas, post them here. I'd love to have more! I added a couple of pictures of the party with everything done. I found a couple that I didn't put in my photo album.


----------



## hallowicked

Very cool,I like it


----------



## screamqueen2012

very cute. theres a green woven wide burlap that spirit sells that would be great in your set up...oh sorry i see it now...you had some....


----------

